# range day in the A.M been having withdraws



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

TIME TO BLAST SOMETHING

got some new stuff to try out :thumbsup:

hope to get some good reports to post on the KELTEC S2K 40 and OTHERES TOOOO:yes:

also have the tula and wolf primers to try out to


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

:2guns:Have fun!!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

the lower looks like it will need the other hammer to work with the 22 maybe that 5 thousands lets it go further in to strike the firing pin

will know in about 2 houres


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

ok small report

i sucked today at shooting

end report


on an up side the plum crazy lower worker with my chiappa 22 upper, even with all the reports that it will not work with it ----it did and without changing the hammer out either.
the sub 2000 did good little bit of a PITA to see the sights but i have found some info that might help with this.

xd's did what xd's do shot flawlessly

camp 45 shot 50 cent groups at 30yd
ruger 44 deerstalker kicked like a mule
browning nomads shot tight 
browning buck mark was good too
smith cs9 was super tight today on groups
my old SF1911-A1 was rt on also
lcp sucked past 15 feet
tula and wolf primers all went off no trouble on the firing end

great day 6 hours worth had to leave early to get the kiddo from school


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You need to get rid of that deer stalker, it kicks too much and is of no use. Will give you 250 for it today...darn gun!


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> You need to get rid of that deer stalker, it kicks too much and is of no use. Will give you 250 for it today...darn gun!


This one's probably pretty well used. You sure you want to give that much for it?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

this old gun is about worn looks like it has had maybe 200 rounds out it .

wouldn't want to take an advantage of anyone with this being 1 of only about *3700* *+ - *made with just a 4 digit ser number :whistling:


collectorden

ill try to get back up with you asap on the item you let me take with me


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

chevelle427 said:


> collectorden
> 
> ill try to get back up with you asap on the item you let me take with me


No rush. I didn't have any plans for it. I was just curious how it did and you answered that.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK 200 enough?? It would look good next to my .44 Ruger '84 carbine!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> OK 200 enough?? It would look good next to my .44 Ruger '84 carbine!


this gun must be 30 years older and would feel like an old man setting next to a young-en like that 84 you have


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

_*Well I have a 65 too...LOL I am looking for a rotary mag one.*_


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

this is a tube fed one shoots good


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Both mine are too, the "\'84 is my primary hog gun, light recoil, 240 gr hand loads Hornady XTP HP


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

this one came alive yesterday i only took some 185 jhp i loaded up nothing hot
(i thought :001_huh

might need to go check they might have been for the DE44 :blink:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You might have the other load in it, because mine are pretty hot and the recoil is next to nothing, less than My Ruger mini in 7.62x39.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

THIS THING WAS PUSHING ME BACK===i never load past max but i do loade the DE to max on the 44 and the 50

my notes say the load was 
200gn jhp
H110=27.5
CCI 350


i shoot 45-70,308,270 and a few more,,, she left a mark on my shoulder unless it came from the sub 2000 was not much butt to fit my shoulder only about an inch 

Almost felt like my M44 7.62X54r

*crap* now i got to go pull a few to check :blink:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

"(H110=27.5)" Mine are H110=24, 240 gn Hornady XTP, very light recoil about 1800FPS?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

just re checked and there in range.

thinking back last time the DE44 WAS OUT THEY FELT HOT WITH IT


----------

